

Redmine - Excellent alternative to Trac - nickb
http://www.redmine.org/

======
aggieben
No Git support. No sale. Next?

~~~
jacintos
Actually, as of 0.7.0 RC1, Redmine does support Git (see
<http://www.redmine.org/wiki/redmine/Changelog>). It took a couple of patches,
but Git support was added to the Subversion trunk and is available in the
latest stable release. I haven't personally used Redmine with Git, though.

